# Need Advice on CSA (Community Supported Agriculture) Honey Marketing



## AnnieBee (Jun 30, 2015)

We have a CSA vegetable grower in my area who has invited me to participate in her business.

The grower operates by signing up people who want fresh vegetables delivered to their door, but don't have the time or inclination to grow the veggies themselves.
She works on a pre-paid contract, the customers sign up for 16 weeks of receiving a weekly bag of some type of produce, which varies during the growing season. The money is paid before the weekly deliveries begin.

I would chip in on some advertising costs, she would share my information with her current and future customers. She would deliver my honey as she delivers her weekly vegetables.
Payments for honey would come directly to me. The grower currently sends recipes and fun(?) veggie facts with the weekly bounty. I think that is a great idea and would send honey recipes and the ever- so- much-more interesting fun honey bee facts.

Can anyone who has worked in this type arrangement give me advice?
Any pitfalls?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I worked with a CSA and it was great. The pitfall is you have to produce the honey you committed to. I always kept extra honey on hand for bad times.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Do you have surplus honey you are having trouble marketing? If not I would politely decline for the present time.

Tom


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

It's another market, so sell to it if you want to sell honey. Why wouldn't you? Is there anything that precludes you the seller, from buying honey from another beekeeper, should you run out? Maybe by definition that sort of thing is not very Community Supportive, and is frowned upon. Usually this sort of Market charges a premium versus imported Mexican produce. Likely you can charge a premium if it is your own honey. I've not done this sort of thing.

Jean-Marc


----------

